# What are my chances of finding work? Have German pssprt and speak German



## wantajob

Hey guys.

I would really appreciate some advice. I've been firing off applications for from sites like jobburse and monster.de with no luck. I'm becoming despondent and want some want some idea if my plans to emigrate and work in Germany are realistic or not.

I'd really appreciate any insights.

Status:
I'm 27, I have a Bachelor in Social Science and a Postgrad in Journalism. I've been teaching English in South Korea for a few years but want to move into my field of study; communication. I'm looking for jobs related to writing, editing, copywriting, marketing, corporate communications, basically anything involving English.

I am South African but I received a German passport in 2012 thanks to ancestry. I also speak conversational German, it was my first learned language as a child, but has deteriorated over the years. I think I could achieve a near native level after a year or two of living in Germany.

So I have a passport, I speak the language, I have a degree in Journalism, but no experience in the field...

What are my chances?

I'm not getting any bites. Would it be a good risk to fly over and look for jobs in person?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## beppi

Journalism jobs in Germany (and for German nationals) almost invariably require very good German language skills, which you don't have (yet).
I recommend you concentrate on the (niche) English language press, or related jobs. It's a very small market, so you'll need luck and connections.
When you have mastered near-native German levels, you can then apply at mainstream jobs again.
At least, as a German citizen, you don't need to worry about visa and work permit anywhere in the EU.

P.S.: Teaching English in Germany requires an educational university degree. If you don't have that, forget about this possibility!


----------



## ALKB

wantajob said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice. I've been firing off applications for from sites like jobburse and monster.de with no luck. I'm becoming despondent and want some want some idea if my plans to emigrate and work in Germany are realistic or not.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any insights.
> 
> Status:
> I'm 27, I have a Bachelor in Social Science and a Postgrad in Journalism. I've been teaching English in South Korea for a few years but want to move into my field of study; communication. I'm looking for jobs related to writing, editing, copywriting, marketing, corporate communications, basically anything involving English.
> 
> I am South African but I received a German passport in 2012 thanks to ancestry. I also speak conversational German, it was my first learned language as a child, but has deteriorated over the years. I think I could achieve a near native level after a year or two of living in Germany.
> 
> So I have a passport, I speak the language, I have a degree in Journalism, but no experience in the field...
> 
> What are my chances?
> 
> I'm not getting any bites. Would it be a good risk to fly over and look for jobs in person?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


How are you applying?

Is your CV in German and in a German format? Do you have a good application picture?

Are you sending written references/work certificates, etc?

Offering a job to somebody living very far away might seem a bit too much hassle for a lot of employers.

How about arranging for temporary accommodation for a few months (people like to rent out their flats while doing their semester abroad and such), try to get a job that pays the bills, whatever that may be, and see whether Germany suits you and what you can do from there, application-wise?


----------



## wantajob

Thanks beppi. 
I'm not specifically looking for journalism jobs, CT I've gone off journalism since studying it, but I'm hoping that since its in the field of communication it will give me an entrance into other communication related fields. 

I'm really looking for any kind of job whatsoever. Anything where I'm using English. I'm really not fussy, I just want to start somewhere and get my foot in the door.

Based on my situation, where would you recommend me to aim for?


----------



## James3214

How about teaching English? (TEFL,etc) Lots of places looking for native English speakers. I know an American guy who started off here as one. Probably not well paid to start with, but at least it might be a foot in the door.


----------



## wantajob

ALBK, my CT has been in English, and not in German style. My photo is nice, but it's not studio. I have been writing my cover letters in German, and I consistently get responses in German that they cannot unfortunately offer me a position etc. 

Would you say adhering to German CV standards is an important measure?


----------



## wantajob

James3214 said:


> How about teaching English? (TEFL,etc) Lots of places looking for native English speakers. I know an American guy who started off here as one. Probably not well paid to start with, but at least it might be a foot in the door.


I'm not really interested in teaching English any more, though I would consider it as a temporary means to be in the country to find something else. Is being in the country a major advantage?


----------



## James3214

wantajob said:


> I'm not really interested in teaching English any more, though I would consider it as a temporary means to be in the country to find something else. Is being in the country a major advantage?


Definitely an advantage to be in the country if you have a passport. Some of the jobs maybe below what you are looking for but if you can improve your German then the opportunities will come.


----------



## Nononymous

I agree, I think you're best off showing up, living cheaply in a WG and working in a bar for a while (or the metaphoric equivalent) until you find the real job. You've got the passport, but if your language is conversational and you don't have a specific German degree or qualification, or in-demand skill such as IT, it will be tough to do online. 

Were your German better you could do some translating work; otherwise there may be something in corporate communications for really large companies, though (a) that's working for large corporate employers, which may not be your thing, and (b) often this is done by Germans with very good English skills (though not as good as they think it is - a whole different story) and then fixed up by native speakers in the UK or US.


----------



## ALKB

wantajob said:


> ALBK, my CT has been in English, and not in German style. My photo is nice, but it's not studio. I have been writing my cover letters in German, and I consistently get responses in German that they cannot unfortunately offer me a position etc.
> 
> Would you say adhering to German CV standards is an important measure?


Definitely! 

Also - an application picture that is not studio? You mean a snap shot?

That would have been a no on principle in any company I ever worked for. It just says "I couldn't be arsed".


----------



## Tellus

Hi,
as far as I can see do you combine some important facts:

native english, german conversational that will be more fluent over time,
knowledge of african and asian mentality, graduate in social sience and journalism,
and....

from my point it´s a pretty good basic for job in advertising or marketing biz.
One of the most important mags in adbiz: W&V: Stellenmarkt
here you´ll find all important facts, news and adresses.

An example for exellent journalism and writing: Startseite - brand eins online

Good luck
Tellus


----------



## Tellus

...one more magazine:
HORIZONT.NET - Marketing, Werbung und Medien


----------

